# Transformador de pulsos



## DANDY (Jul 14, 2007)

hola compañeros bueno estoy diseñando un variador de velocidad para motor CC industrial  por angulo de fase con SCR y ya funciona pero me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar en la etapa del transformador de pulsos para los SCR es que es un tanto compleja ya que es de ferrita y no tengo exactamente el numero de espiras ni el calibre.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 14, 2007)

los transformadores de pulso  son fáciles de hacer. Primero su relación es de 1:1, del calibre no te preocupes solo usa el alambre delgado y que te sea facil enrrollar( con los gruesos no), un calibre de 30 AWG  o mayor esta bien, en cuanto a las vueltas  pues esta superan lo 150(puedes poner más vuelta), en el caso del núcleo de ferrita es opcional, funciona con núcleo de aire (solo carrete diametro 5mm o menos).Suerte


---------------
  zopilote


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2007)

Agregando algo al comentario de "zopilote", cuidado con la aislacion primario-secundario.


----------



## DANDY (Jul 17, 2007)

muchas gracias por la respuesta ahora anda mucho mejor es que antes habia usado un calibre 25 pero creo que aprobechava muy poco la señal igual funcionaba pero en fin creo que mientras mas delgado es el calibre es mejor no? es la parte empirica de mi proyecto me veo forzado a hacerlo pero ahora usare 150 espiras de calibre numero 30  gracias salu2 ................una ultima consulta ZOPILOTE como es eso de que puede trabajar con nucleo de aire?? e posible hacer eso para un transformador de pulsos para disparo de scr??????? aclarame la duda por que sabia que sirve para inductores pero no para transformadorr de pulsos la frecuencia que estoy usando es de 10khz aprox para disparar el scr ESPERO TU REPUESTA ..................


----------



## FreddyIng (Abr 11, 2008)

Hola que tal. tengo una pregunta acerca de transformadores de pulsos: pueden trabajar a bajar frecuencias digamos 1 Hz?, tengo un alto voltaje pulsante  ( 8000 voltios de frecuencia 1 Hz) de baja corriente, que estoy bajando de voltaje (a 5 V ) mediante un divisor de tension, pero luego este voltaje va a ser censado por un microcontrolador por ende, necesito aislar dicho voltaje de la entrada del micro.   Sera mejor aislar vía óptica? o el transf. de pulsos pudiese funcuonar bien?

De antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2008)

FreddyIng dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal. tengo una pregunta acerca de transformadores de pulsos: pueden trabajar a bajar frecuencias digamos 1 Hz?,


* Senoides de 1Hz NO (No es que 'teoricamente' no se pueda, sino que a 1Hz no resulta algo fisicamente practico).
* Pulsos de 1ms de duracion (por ejemplo) y periodo 1s  SI.



> tengo un alto voltaje pulsante  ( 8000 voltios de frecuencia 1 Hz) de baja corriente, que estoy bajando de voltaje (a 5 V ) mediante un divisor de tension, pero luego este voltaje va a ser censado por un microcontrolador por ende, necesito aislar dicho voltaje de la entrada del micro.   Sera mejor aislar vía óptica?


Si.
Buscate algun esquema con dos optoacopladores (uno es de aislacion y el otro de linealizacion).


----------



## FreddyIng (Abr 16, 2008)

Muchas gracias Eduardo, es un pulso de 10 ms y periodo de 1 s, esa es la señal que proporcionare mediante el microcontrolador, pero de igual forma implementare ese aislamiento con un optoacoplador que en la salida no me proporcione mas de 7 voltios para no quemar el pic. Gracias por el consejo


----------

